# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Raw food verkozen tot doeltreffendste dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Raw food verkozen tot doeltreffendste dieet* 

Voor we met vakantie vertrekken, willen we ongetwijfeld vlug nog enkele overtollige kilo's kwijt. Overgewicht kunnen we doeltreffend bestrijden met een gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig voedingspatroon en voldoende lichaamsbeweging. Velen stellen hun hoop op een of ander crashdieet, dat hen spectaculaire resultaten beloofd. Maar hoe meer kilo's we verliezen op korte tijd, hoe vlugger het jojo- effect opduikt. Een dieet dat meer en meer tevreden aanhangers telt, is het raw food dieet, dat nu door wetenschappers als het meest doeltreffendste dieet werd verkozen. Hoe gezond en doeltreffend is dit, en wat zijn de principes van dit raw food dieet?

Heel wat landgenoten zijn meestal tevergeefs op zoek naar het voor hen meest geschikte dieet. Voedingsdeskundigen en dieetspecialisten onderzochten de voorbije maanden de bekendste diëten op hun doeltreffendheid en hun effect op onze gezondheid. Samen met de Weight Watchers methode, kwam het raw food dieet als meest doeltreffend dieet uit de bus om overtollige kilo's definitief kwijt te spelen.De onderzoekers kwamen tijdens hun onderzoek tot het besluit dat geen enkel dieet ideaal is voor iedereen. Wat houdt het raw food dieet precies in, en waar moeten we ons aan houden om de principes van dit dieet zo trouw mogelijk na te leven?

*Enkel rauw en onbewerkt voedsel*
Met het raw food dieet mogen we uitsluitend rauw en onbewerkt voedsel naar binnen werken. Rauwe groenten, fruit, noten en veel water drinken zijn de belangrijkste pijlers van dit dieet. Bereid vlees, vis en zuivelproducten zijn verboden. Volgens de onderzoekers raken we met het raw food dieet niet alleen onze overtollige kilo's kwijt. Het is ook een uitstekende manier om ons lichaam te ontgiften.

*Eiwitten uit plantaardig voedsel*
Het raw food dieet stelt eiwitten uit plantaardig voedsel centraal. Ons lichaam bouwt deze eiwitten op uit acht aminozuren. Tomaten, wortels, alle koolsoorten, (zoete) aardappelen, pompoen, aubergines, mais, erwten, sesamzaad, witloof, bananen, zonnebloempitten, noten en .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Flogiston

Op zich prima om veel rauwe producten te eten, maar ik denk dat dit dieet overdrijft. Vlees is een prima voedingsmiddel, mits met mate gegeten - zeg maar zoals in de steentijd, toen er af en toe vlees was.

Ook vis, vooral vette vis, bevat veel uitstekende voedingsstoffen. En om nu alleen maar onbewerkte, rauwe haring te eten...

Dus nee, voor mij is dit niets. Het basisidee is goed, maar hier schieten ze door.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Flogiston! Ben het volledig met je eens, maar wil enkel informeren en iedereen neemt er het zijne van... Gezellige zaterdag verder! Rauwe haring... neen, bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat dit gewoon een absurd dieet is, je lichaam gaat automatisch in slaapstand gaan staan en je verbrandt gewoon niks meer, eerder als je stopt met zo'n dieet ga je dubbel zoveel bijkomen. Een lichaam heeft voedingsstoffen nodig om te "overleven", eet alles, maar alles met mate. 
Beperk al het drinken van frisdranken en drink water. In de winkel, loop voorbij het snoeprek, eet een gezond ontbijt, iets rond een uur of 10, op de middag, om 3 uur, om 18 uur en net voor je gaat slapen, een yoghourtje of zoiets dat je spijsvertering aan de gang blijft maar in zo'n crashdieet geloof ik echt niet. 
Als je echt op zo'n dieet gaat staan dan gaat je lichaam gewoon zijn cal halen uit hetgene je wel eet, daarbij er staan ook bananen bij en elke diëtiste gaat dit afraden als je op dieet gaat, ook peren omdat daar teveel suiker in zit. 
Ik eet al heel mijn leven normaal, elke dag bijna warm eten, voldoende groenten, minder vlees dan toen ik jong was (mijn kinderen eten nu minder vlees dan toen ze klein waren maar vroeger hadden ze dit wel nodig voor hun gezondheid), veel groenten, ik snoep bijna nooit maar het mag ook wel eens en verder veel drinken en ik denk dat ik ook gezegend ben met goeie genen want in onze familie is er niemand dik of met extreem overgewicht.

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit bij zowel aan bij flogiston, als bij Christel,


Ik vind ook maar niets. En weet zeker dat je er mee stopt, dat je het jo jo effect krijgt. En het klopt, dat geen enkel dieet goed is, maar wat ik goed vind aan weight wachters..... is dat je alles mag eten, MAAR MET MATE en dat je u gewicht behoud.

Is omdat ik dat al jaren doe dat ik daar zeer tevreden over ben, en met goed resultaat.


Oké, te veel vlees is niet goed, +- 100 per/dag is voldoende, maar vette vis hebben we nodig(omega 3). Natuurlijk denk iedereen anders, maar voor mij is het maar een raar dieet.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

In een eerdere bijdrage had ik het over het WW- dieet als meet doeltreffende én bovg-endien gezondste dieet...

Dank en groetjes,

Francois580

----------


## sietske763

ik word zoooooooooooo moe van al die artikelen!
dit is nou al het zoveelste afval artikel, met link naar weblog

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Of je nu doorverwezen wordt naar weblog of naar een website, wat maakt dat voor verschil uit Sietske!

Prettige avond,

Francois

----------


## sietske763

dat bedoel ik nou.............als iemand anders denkt en vindt, word je gelijk wat pissig.
weet je............ik durf het te zeggen.....
als ik nu op ""nieuwe berichten"" druk, komen er 3 artikelen van jou tevoorschijn, en dat in minder dan een dag,
jij ook een fijne avond! (oprecht gemeend)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

En dat daarna zeven berichten volgen van om het even welke andere auteur...

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## christel1

François, dit is geen aanval op jou persoonlijk maar wel op het artikel dat je plaatst. Het is een blog en in een blog interpreteert iedereen dingens op zijn manier maar om deze gegevens nu altijd te gebruiken op een forum, ik heb er soms mijn twijfels bij dat zo'n crashdieeten die ze "bloggen" gezond kunnen zijn. En die mensen die bloggen zijn auteurs net als degenen die antwoordden op jouw artikel. Of deze artikels medisch verantwoord zijn, ik heb er echt mijn twijfels bij. 
Als sommige meisjes met een beetje overgewicht zo'n zaken lezen dan gaan ze denken, yes dit is gezond want het staat op het forum en gaan misschien zo'n gezondheid meer kwaad dan goed doen, zo'n dieet is goed voor 2 dagen en dan nog... de oudere leden gaan meer nuanceren en die geven dan ook een ander commentaar dan jongere leden... die spreken meer uit "ervaring". 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## sietske763

> En dat daarna zeven berichten volgen van om het even welke andere auteur...


dat bedoel ik nou...........als ik het met je eens bent dan reageer je goed en als iemand het er niet mee eens is, krijg je dus zulke domme rotte opmerkingen van jou.

heb een poos geleden eens netjes op profiel van jou gevraagd, wat nu de bedoeling is van deze artikelen als je het er niet mee eens bent.....
netjes geprobeerd van mij toch.....??
maar...................tuurlijk geen enkele reactie terug!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik ga het heel netjes vragen, want ik ben een beleefde jongen: wat is de bedoeling van de artikelen die hier verschijnen...

Maak er een gezellige avond van,

groet,

Francois

----------


## sietske763

kleuter!!!

----------


## sietske763

marc en leontien plaatsen ook regelmatig stellingen en onderwerpen,
iedereen kan daar over een mening hebben en plaatsen en dat is soms erg zinvol.
geen wonder dat er bijna altijd geen reacties komen op jouw weblog info,

en ja, ik schrijf ook regelmatig.....maar met medeleven, begrip, verdriet EN vooral veel levenservaring.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

En daar ben ik blij om. Even blij met het feit dat mijn blogs en site door google worden beloond met pageranking 5...Maar zo blijven we over en weer praten. Net zoals de informatie verstrekt door om het even wie, is ook dit hier geen evangelie, maar adviserend. Iedereen haalt daar uit wat men, wil. Het is niet dat er een artikel over recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken verschijnt dat de auteurs daar altijd eens mee zijn. Informeren is on,ze opdracht en de rest is aan de lezer, die in sé dus altijd gelijk krijgt... Zijn gelijk en zijn waarheid... Dat waardeer ik,

groet,

Francois

----------


## Mark

Mensen, onthoud dat de artikelen die de redactie plaatst informatief en soms provocerend van karakter zijn. Onze doelstelling is om een discussie te starten op het forum zodat iedereen zijn mening kwijt kan en van die van anderen kan leren. 

De artikelen die wij plaatsen zijn dus geen weerspiegeling van onze eigen mening.

----------


## sietske763

een discussie met FR over een onderwerp is niet mogelijk............
als je het niet eens bent met 1 van de tig onderwerpen, is het al mis!
en zoals ik al zei.....ik zeg het, een ander denkt het.

bij jouw artikelen is er toch nooit wat aan de hand...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Mark, dat vind ik echt prachtig van jou... Uiteraard sta ik lang niet altijd achter de resultaten van onderzoeken of de meningen van wie dan ook. Zoals ik hier al eerder schreef en jij God zij dankt bevestigd, willen we van de redactie met onze bijdragen uitsluitend informeren...

Bedankt Mark!

Groetjes,

Francois

----------

